# Pompano



## jbs192 (Oct 2, 2007)

When do we expect the Pompano to come back through? I'm under the impression that while you can catch them in the surf throughout the year there are two distinct runs... the most prominent in the spring as they head east to the northern gulf and one in the fall when they headback south. I'm curious to know what to look for in regards to water temperature and time of year.

Also, I saw the craziest thing a week ago... A fella pulled arespectible permit from the surf. He was not localand was chunking whole 16 count, $14/lbsshrimp on the "noisiest" rig I've ever seen. He was visibly upset after some of the folks around informed him that he had a permit as opposed to a whopper pompano. Is this catch at all typicall for the Destin area?

Thanks and best,

Jbs192


----------



## domimax (Aug 4, 2009)

I caught a few in the surf at Ft. Morgan last week. They were small.



When the water temp nears about 68 degrees the pomps will arrive in force. That is the time to head to the beach.


----------



## jbs192 (Oct 2, 2007)

Perfect! Thank you!

Skinn30a


----------



## domimax (Aug 4, 2009)

Also, if the surf is all kicked up and the water is muddy just stay home if pomps are your target species.



Pompano are sight feeders. They seek out and follow clear water. Your chances of catching a pomp in muddy water is very limited.



Water temp and clear water together = pomps on the beach. Sand fleas are best, but a half inch piece of FRESH peeled dead UNTREATED shrimp attached to a pompano rig will work wel


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with domimax. But if im not useing live sand fleas I use the freshest shrimp I can find. Usually get them from marieas seafood. They have an awesome help your self station for bait just for fisherman. You dont have to wait for your number to be called. The shrimp is allways fresh and usually you pay for a pound what you would for a 8oz cup at a bait and tackle store. The shrimp are a better size. Bait shop shrimp have been small this year for peeling. I like to peel my shrimp and hook it as many times as possible, starting closest to were the head was and ending by securing the tail. Helps to keep the shrimp from flying off when you are trying to cast a mile and also helps make shure they take the hook and dont just grab the tail flapping in the water and run off it.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

As the year hasmoved on I caught blues, whites,and trash (saltcats, rays, ladies, blacktips) on shrimp while i still only got reds blacks and pomps on fleas.


----------



## domimax (Aug 4, 2009)

Chefpomp,



The reason i prefer the sand fleas is that only the pomps and an occasional red fish will eat them. When the pomps are biting you sure want to have bait in the water. With fresh shrimp you run the very real risk of whiting or cats beating the pomp to the bait.



The best is to fish both shrimp and fleas together. Just chuck the flea rig out first and then fish the shrimp one too. Whiting are mighty tasty fried fresh.


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

this past spring I actually had the best results on the roughest days with the pomps. It was just my luck that everyday I had off from work, the winds were blowing about 15 mph and the surf was tumbling and breaking. I had to use atleast a 6 oz pyramid weight. Fresh shrimp and sand fleas. The two times I was able to get out there I caught my limit. I also wasn't waking up at the crack of dawn, but getting out there right at sun down. I hope I have the same luck this fall without all the horrible wind and rough water.


----------

